# Guess Who is Going Yote Hunting With ME??



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

After Years of talking to her and Hunting Deer together My Wife has decided to go Yote Hunting with me! I am Tickled about that! She has a little Single shot .243 that she has deer hunted with, I am gonna try to get her to hunt with My AR but I dont care if she uses a daggum Slingshot as long as she Goes!

I hope we Get to at least see one I am gonna try to film it through my phone scope! Ready to get it Started!!


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Nothing wrong with the .243 or a single-shot for that matter. Nothing wrong with being a "guide" for a day, either.

Good luck, Richard.


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Go get that fur fly'in !!!!

awprint:


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Sounds great, good luck.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Good Luck !!


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*Good luck to you Both---can't wait for the pic's-----My honey hunts with a HR single 243 and won't give it up for nothing,,She killed all her deer with it,Good shot to boot---also she hasn't been out calling with me but maybe some Day----------I'll be waiting to hear about your hunt---Get one or not You'll be making memories that last a lifetime----Have Fun*


----------



## pokeyjeeper (Sep 5, 2013)

Get to calling good luck


----------



## Mo Mo (Sep 16, 2016)

This is going to go one of two ways.....either she hates it ........or she loves it and then you will have to buy more gear! Good luck!


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Go get em!


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

OUTSTANDING!!!!!


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Sweet.. make sure you call one in. I made the mistake of bringing the wife and daughter calling when I didn't know what I was doing... they lost intrest fast.. I still don't know what I am doing but I do get lucky.
It's kinda like taking the kids fishing, they really don't like fishing they like catching.

P.S. If you don't call anything in...take her shopping, that way she'll go again.


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

Well We Didn't Get to Go I had one Hell of a hitch off!! Ran all hitch only time I got to the woods was to go fix fence to keep the cows in!

2 Trucks in the shop, Side by Side in the shop, TV Went out and between Fixing fence getting dozer work done and building New Fence, helping the In Laws fixing water lines and unstopping their Drains and Building a new boat shed, I Stayed so hooked up i didnt know what day it was hardly! Hoping for a better hitch next hitch in!

$2000 Later and a Lot of aggravation, things are Semi Back to Normal!!

We are Leaving and renting a cabin on a premier White Perch Lake for three days! Then Maybe I will get some Coyote Hunting In!

Talked to Dallas tonight he is Doing Great! Missing home some, but Ok.


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

We will be in a great area on our little trip Lots of agriculture in the surrounding area so we Might get a chance to try and call one up there! didn't think about that till just now! Gonna have to Load up the hunting stuff too!!


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Normal time around here Richard, have a good time when ever the time is available.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Perch is goood eating. Fry me up a mess.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Lake perch, especially. Ocean perch, not so much.


----------



## C2C (Mar 17, 2012)

Always fun to have your wife go out on a hunting trip with you . WAAAAAAY back when we were first married my wife had a mule buck licence and she shot her first and only coyote on one of those outings . Hit him in the head at about 150 yds . To this day she still claims that's where she was aiming ..lol . Yes dear is all I say .Turns out he is still one of the biggest our bunch has ever taken , 47lbs.. Good luck with your better half , hope you get it on tape .


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

YD I fried you up a mess and waited on you till it almost got cold, then I ate it lol


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

C2C She Understands You don't see or even hear any many times here in MS! But We Are gonna Give it our Best Shot!


----------



## Larry (Dec 2, 2010)

PSST... Take the extra step and start your time with her with a box of candy.


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

SHE WOULD SHOOT ME LOL! She is on a Serious Diet and has lost some weight, So I would Definitely be in Some Kind of Trouble!!!


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*Good luck Buddy--------Glad to hear Dallas is doing Ok------Give Him a SEMPER FI from me*


----------



## Sendero 25-06 (Feb 25, 2017)

That's awesome and good luck to you and your huntress!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

